# Service und Support > Plauderecke >  Mal was zum Schmunzeln!

## Pierrot

Günter F. ein älterer Herr aus Harsum im Landkreis Hildesheim, war gerade auf dem Weg ins Bett, als seine Frau ihn darauf aufmerksam machte, dass er das Licht im Carport hat brennen lassen.

Besagter Günter öffnete die Tür zum Wintergarten, um das Licht im Carport auszuschalten, sah dann aber, dass im Carport Einbrecher dabei waren, Geräte zu stehlen.

Er rief die Polizei an. Man fragte ihn, ob die Einbrecher auch bei ihm im Wohnhaus wären.
Er sagte: "Nein, aber da sind Einbrecher im Carport, die gerade dabei sind, mich zu bestehlen."

Der Polizist sagte: "Alle Einsatzwagen sind beschäftigt. Schließen sie die Türen zum Wohnhaus ab. Sobald eine Funkstreife zur Verfügung steht, schicke ich diese sofort bei Ihnen vorbei.

Günter sagte: "Okay." Er legte auf und zählte bis 30. Dann rief er wieder bei der Polizei an.
"Hallo, ich habe eben gerade bei Ihnen angerufen, weil Einbrecher Sachen aus meinem Carport stehlen. Sie brauchen sich jetzt nicht mehr zu beieilen, ich habe soeben beide erschossen."
Und legte auf.

Keine fünf Minuten später trafen 6 Einsatzwagen der Polizei, ein Hubschrauber, ein Sondereinsatz-Kommando, fünf Löschwagen der Feuerwehr, ein Rettungssanitäter und ein Krankenwagen am Haus der Familie F.. ein. Beide Einbrecher wurden auf frischer Tat festgenommen.

Einer der Polizisten sagte dann zu Günter:
"Sie haben doch gesagt, Sie hätten die Einbrecher erschossen!

Günter antwortete:
"Und Sie haben gesagt, es wäre niemand verfügbar!"

----------


## Pierrot

*Neueste Technologie*

Als iPad-Besitzer sehe ich da aber ziemlich alt aus!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01lKF...layer_embedded

Gruss
Pierrot

----------


## Pierrot

*Zitat des Jahres von Drauzio Varella, Onkologe, Brasilien, Nobelpreisträger für Medizin:* 

"In der heutigen Welt wird fünfmal mehr in Medikamente für die männliche Potenz und Silikon für Frauen investiert, als für die Heilung von Alzheimer-Patienten.

Daraus folgernd haben wir in ein paar Jahren alte Frauen mit grossen Titten und alte Männer mit hartem Penis, aber keiner von denen kann sich erinnern, wozu das gut ist."

Gruss
Pierrot

----------


## Pierrot

*Macht die Deutsche National-Fussball-Elf jetzt eine Hormontherapie??*

Im Focus-Magazin Nr. 43/2012 steht nämlich:

_"Unter der Ägide Löw ist das Testosteron aus der Nationalmannschaft verschwunden!"_

Weiss jemand Näheres dazu?  :-))

Gruss 
Pierrot

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Pierrot,

bislang wurde dieser von Dir eröffnete Thread respektiert, soll heißen, dass sich bislang hier niemand außer Dir getummtelt hat. Nachdem Du nun aber selbst etwas in Erfahrung bringen möchtest, mache ich mich mal nun als für Humor empfänglich bemerkbar. Ja, das mit dem Testo ist schon eine Wissenschaft für sich. Wer zu viel davon hat, wird beneidet. Wem viel davon fehlt eher bemitleidet. Mit fast 80 Jahren ist man mit Werten um die vier ganz gut bedient, denn für eine gelegentliche Libido langt es allemal. Aber Fußballer müssen, um ständig auf hohem Leistungsniveau spielen zu können, tatsächlich etwas tun, um die Testo-Werte ohne Medikamente hoch zu halten. Und was sollte man tun, um das zu erreichen? Richtig, nämlich intensiv vor jedem Spiel das schönste Vorspiel abzuspielen. Das wurde versäumt. Bitte, überbringe diese Botschaft an den allein dafür verantwortlichen Co-Trainer.

*"Im Tennisklub: Zwei Ärzte ziehen sich nach dem Match um. Wundert sich der eine: "Seit wann trägst du einen BH?" "Seit meine Frau ihn bei mir im Auto gefunden hat"*

----------


## Felix*

> Mit fast 80 Jahren ist man mit Werten um die vier ganz gut bedient, denn für eine gelegentliche Libido langt es allemal.


Hervorragend, im wahrsten Sinn des Wortes. Plaudern Sie doch weiter, man wird Sie noch mehr beneiden. Ich bin gespannt auf die nächste Folge.

Aber falls es dann doch einmal nicht so hervorragend sein sollte, bitte googlen: "MACA". Das hat auch Ebay und ist rezeptfrei.

----------


## Mattse

Geht ein Mann zum Arzt und fragt ihn was das auf der Stirn sei und der Arzt antwortete das es ein Penis werde. Der Mann fragte den Arzt was er denn dagegen tun könne und der Arzt sagte er müsse viel lesen. Der Mann wunderte sich nur und machte gleich ein Termin bei einem anderen Arzt doch der sagte das gleiche. Der Mann flog in seiner Verzweiflung in die USA zu einem Spezialisten und fragte den dann was das sein könnte, doch auch er sagte das es ein Penis werde und das er viel lesen sollte. Dem Mann wurde das echt alles zu dumm und fragte den Spezialisten: "Wieso sagen alle ihre Kollegen und auch sie das ich viel lesen soll?" Der Arzt antwortete nur gelassen: "Ja ist doch klar, weil später die Hoden vor den Augen hängen werden."

----------


## Mattse

einer geht noch......

Isabella hat sexuelle Probleme und sucht deshalb einen Arzt auf. Der verpasst ihr eine Hormonspritze und bestellt sie zur Nachuntersuchung in der folgenden Woche. "Na", will der Mediziner wissen, "hat sich inzwischen etwas getan ?" "Allerdings. Meine Stimme ist viel tiefer geworden." "Nun ja, das kann schon mal vorkommen. Und sonst ?" "Seit neuestem wachsen Haare auf meiner Brust." "0h" entfaehrt es dem Arzt, "und wie weit runter ?" "Bis zum Penis."

----------


## Mattse

zum letzten........

Verlegen sitzt die Frau beim Anwalt: "Ich will mich scheiden lassen." "Ja,ja", sagt der Anwalt. "Und der Scheidungsgrund ?" "Ach, mein Mann ist 200 Prozent impotent." "Sie meinen total impotent", korrigiert der Anwalt. "Nein, ich meine 200 Prozent impotent." "Ja, was meinen Sie denn genau ?" fragt der Anwalt. "Ich meine, dass er schon total impotent war. Aber gestern ist er über den Teppich gestolpert und hat sich die Zunge abgebissen."

----------


## Harald_1933

> Hervorragend, im wahrsten Sinn des Wortes. Plaudern Sie doch weiter, man wird Sie noch mehr beneiden. Ich bin gespannt auf die nächste Folge.


Der sehr geehrte Herr Felix mit dem * Symbol, der das Duzen verschmäht, um sich möglicherweise dadurch aufwerten zu wollen oder was auch immer.

Nun denn: Wenn Sie schon zitieren, dann verfälschen Sie bitte zukünftig nicht den Namen des von Ihnen zitierten Forumsbenutzers. Nachdem Sie nun offensichtlich glauben, sich mit Ihrer Weisheit hier interessant machen zu können - den Insidern ist mein doppelter Forumsabgang im Zorn gut in Erinnerung - nachfolgend von mir selbst noch einmal die Fakten zu den Benutzernamen, unter denen meine Beiträge geschrieben wurden. Um Irritationen beim Lesen älterer Threads zu vermeiden, halte ich das im Sinne des Forums für angebracht:

Es begann vor etlichen Jahren mit Hutschi. Meine Signatur lautete auch Gruß Hutschi. Beim freiwilligen Abschied - eine gelbe Karte hatte ich zwar - bot mir die Administration an, meinen ersten Benutzernamen nach meinem Gustus zu ändern. Ich wählte mit Harro den Namen, den ich in jungen Jahren in Hamburg mal als Feldhandballspieler beim HSV hatte.  So wurde aus Hutschi nun Harro/Gast.

Nach einer Weile verspürte ich jedoch das Bedürfnis, dem Forumsbenutzer, der hauptsächlich für meine früheren häufigen Rangeleien den Ausschlag gab, unter einem neuen Benutzernamen eins auszuwischen. So kam es zu Thorolf als Benutzername mit dem goldenen Stier vom Schloßpark in Schwerin als Avatar und dem am Ende schlicht grüßenden Olaf. Schnell erkannten jedoch kundige Leser wie LudwigS und auch mein vorheriger Dauerkontrahent an meinem Schreibstil, dass sich hinter Thorolf der Hutschi verstecken wollte. Mein erster Name Hutschi wurde mir dank großzügiger Administration wieder zurückgegeben, für die älteren Beiträge hieß es aber weiterhin Harro/Gast mit dem Gruß Hutschi oder auch mal Harald.

Auf meinen Wunsch wurde beim zweiten freiwilligen Forumsabschied Hutschi auf Pinguin/Gast geändert. Vorher hatte ich aber auch die Signatur gelöscht, was bedeutet, dass nur aus Bezugnahmen anderer Forumsbenutzer auf meine Beiträge hier und da eine Zuordnung zu Hutschi oder Harald abgeleitet werden kann oder könnte.

Fazit: Harald_1933 bekennt sich zu seinem teilweise zu impulsiven Verhalten im Forum und dankt bei dieser Gelegenheit einmal mehr der Administration für ihre Geduld mit einem reuigen Wiederheimkehrer. 

*"Frau Weber besucht ihren Mann im Krankenhaus. Mit großer Sorge stellt sie fest, dass ihr Mann zwölf Fieberthermometer im Mund hat. Auf ihre Frage, was das zu bedeuten hat, antwortet die Oberschwester: "Ihr Mann hatte heute ein so prächtiges Fieber, dass wir alle unsere Thermometer auf ihre volle Funktionsfähigkeit an ihm testen" 
*
*"Nicht krank sein, genügt durchaus nicht: Wacker, lustig, froh soll der Mensch sein!"  
*(Cornelius Tacitus)

----------


## Felix*

Hutschi-Harro-Gast-Thorolf-Olaf-Harald-Pinguin-Harald_1933

Was für eine Vergangenheit! Bei so vielen Indentitäten würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn Sie außerdem noch unter einem weiteren Nutzernamen herumspuken. Sie kommen doch mindestens auf 5000 Beiträge, wenn nicht sogar auf 10000? Eigentlich war für mich nur auffällig, dass der letzte Beitrag von "Pinguin" im Testforum Ihre Handschrift trägt. Nach Ihrer erstaunlichen, aufschlussreichen Beichte weiß nun jeder im Forum selbst, was er von Ihnen zu halten hat, zum Beispiel, wenn Sie andere als "Eintagsfliegen" qualifizieren.




> Mit fast 80 Jahren ist man mit Werten um die vier ganz gut bedient, denn für eine gelegentliche Libido langt es allemal.


In einem Forum, in dem es viele relativ junge Männer gibt, die ihre Libido völlig verloren haben, sind solche Prahlereien sehr unangebracht.

----------


## Harald_1933

Nun hat Felix, der mit dem* "*"* total den Überblick verloren, denn seine freudige Botschaft war schon *hier* zu lesen. 

Wenn man mit den älteren, seit mehr als 12 Jahren von PCa Betroffenen mithalten will, sollte man schon ein wenig mehr Sorgfalt walten lassen. Testosteron um den Viererwert herum befähigt nämlich zu mehr als dem gelegentlichen Empfang eines Libidosignals.

Der Vollständigkeit halber noch *hier* meine ursprüngliche Antwort auf den Versuch, mich in Verlegenheit zu bringen.

Zu Libido *das.
*
*"Wir verwenden unseren Geist besser dazu, das Unheil zu ertragen, das uns trifft, als uns um das zu sorgen, welches uns noch treffen kann"
*(Francois de La Rochefoucauld)

----------


## premme

> Wenn man mit den älteren, seit mehr als 12 Jahren von PCa Betroffenen mithalten will, sollte man schon ein wenig mehr Sorgfalt walten lassen. 
> Der Versuch, mich in Verlegenheit zu bringen.


Ach ja, vermutlich der Rotwein.
Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, das es Mitglieder gibt, die versuchen irgendwie, mit irgendwem " mitzuhalten ", oder versuchen ein Mitglied in "Verlegenheit " zu bringen.
Es liegt meist immer an " der Art der Beiträge ", Betreff : eigene Sorgfalt.

Gruß

Harald, du brauchst auf diesen Beitrag nicht zu antworten, da ich mich nicht wieder in eine Diskussion mit dir verwickeln lassen werde.

----------


## wanderfreund

*"Gut gebrüllt!"* - Löwe Harald_1933

Hier in der Plauderecke ist wohl auch die Stelle, mal Dampf abzulassen. Mir ist aber der Dampf, den Du mit den vielen konstruktiven Beiträgen auf die "Maschine" gibst , lieber als der Dampf auf die "Pfeife" von Anonymus "Felix*°". Es ist mir ein Bedürfnis, Dir für deinen Einsatz und die Informationsvermittlung hier im Forum einmal öffentlich zu danken, ohne die Beiträge anderer Forumsmitglieder unter den Scheffel stellen zu wollen. Auch, wenn es eine persönliche Meinung von mir ist, wollte ich sie nicht per PN übermitteln, denn es verdient auch Anerkennung und nicht nur Schelte, wenn sich jemand so stark engagiert. 
Da wir aber hier in der "Schmunzelecke" sind, ein Versuch von mir, die Sicht auf den Testosteronwert etwas anders darzustellen.
Ich halte eine Testosteronmessung im Labor für völlig überflüssig und glaube, dass man "Manns" genug sein sollte, den T-Spiegel selbst einschätzen zu können. Einem PSA-Test habe ich erst zugestimmt, als eine spürbare Wandlung in meiner Libido zu bemerken war. Irgendetwas hat mein Testosteron "aufgefressen", denn der Spaß am Sex war weg, kein Bedürfnis mehr danach und es war mir auch gleichgültig, wie alt die Krankenschwester an meinem Bett war und wie sie aussah.
Nach der RPE war alles wieder in Ordnung, was Libido, GV und den Blick auf die Krankenschwester betraf, und die "laue Luft", die herauskam, war der Sauberkeit dienlich. Meiner Meinung nach muss der Mann nicht im fortgeschrittenen Alter noch zeugungsfähig sein, wenn er seine Pflichten zur Erhaltung der Art erfüllt hat, und das sollte man auch besser schon in jungen Jahren tun. Nach der Bestrahlung ist eigentlich nur noch die Libido geblieben, was mir aber auch nicht mehr viel hilft, denn was nützt ein Gewehr, mit dem man nicht schießen kann und das auch noch ständig feucht ist. Aber eines sage ich mir immer: "_So lange ich bei guter, altersgemäßer körperlicher Verfassung noch mit Freude einer hübschen Frau hinterher schaue und meine Faru liebe - dann ist auch der Testosteronwert in Ordnung!!!"_
In diesem Sinne: Bleiben wir optimistisch und profitieren auch von den Erkenntnissen der "erfahrenen" (damit meine ich PK-Kranke, die sich Wissen über ihre Krankheit angeeignet haben und es hier weitergeben) Hobbywissenschaftler hier im Forum.

"wanderfreund" Roland 

P.S. an Harald 1933 - die Lausche im Zittauer Gebirge ist mein Hausberg, den ich mindestens immer am Silvestertag besteige

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Roland,

es tut gut, auch mal freundliche und fast motivierende Aussagen lesen zu dürfen. In meiner von Natur aus eher unbekümmerten und direkten Art ist es mir leider immer wieder gelungen, hier und da anzuecken. Sogar mein jetzt neben dem Benutzernamen eingesetztes Avatar führte zu unangemessenen Botschaften. Dazu* diese* Informationen. Es handelt sich also nicht um mein Familienwappen, aber ich gehöre seit 1978 zu den Einwohnern dieses Bundeslandes.

 Der von Dir zitierte brüllende Löwe Harald existiert allerdings in der Tat dann, wenn es darum geht, einem Unterlegenen Hilfestellung zu bieten oder eine Sache zu verfechten, von deren Richtigkeit er überzeugt ist. Selbstbeweihräucherung kann man auch schnell am Hut haben, wenn man sich mit persönlichen Berichten zu sehr in den Vordergrund schiebt. Es ist wie mit dem oft im Forum in Rede stehenden Rotwein: Lediglich um beweisen zu können, nicht abhängig zu sein, ist es mir mehrfach ohne die erwarteten Nebenwirkungen gelungen, mal 4 Wochen nur Wasser zu trinken. Gewicht habe ich dabei trotzdem leider nicht verloren. 4 Wochen Forumsabstinenz ergibt besorgte PN-Nachfragen um den aktuellen Gesundheitsstatus. Und ja, ich schätze dieses Forum und ihre redlichen und fairen Benutzer. Das Sendungsbewußtsein, sofern man damit etwas anfangen kann, hilft Rückschläge wegzustecken, was manchmal schon viel Toleranz erfordert. Aber, je älter man wird, desto lockerer anerkennt man Gegebenheiten, die man ohnehin kaum wird ändern können.  

Ergänzend zum Thema Libido *hier* mal ein paar Hinweise von einer Selbsthilfegruppe für erektile Dysfunktion. Libido bedeutet nicht uneingeschränkt, dass man, wie in besten Tagen, den starken Mann unter Beweis stellen kann. Darunter fällt auch das, was der Forumsbenutzer Volkmar an anderer Stelle so sympathisch anklingen ließ.




> Auch die Libido ist nach wie vor vorhanden, tausche mit meiner Frau regelmäßig Zärtlichkeiten aus. Gruß Volkmar


Deine ganz persönlichen Erfahrungen mit Testosteron und vor allem mit dem, was man unter Libido einordnen muß oder besser kann, klingen schon Mut machend und überzeugend ehrlich. Zu dem "einer schönen Frau hinterherschauen" gibt es unzählige Witzchen, wobei die meisten sinngemäß damit enden, nicht mehr zu wissen, warum.

Am Silvestertag auf die Lausche zu laufen dürfte bei Schnee und Eis wahrlich eine gute Kondition erfordern. Am letzten Tag meiner Wandertour in die Oberlausitz führte der Weg auch auf den Jescken oder Jested - http://www.jested.cz/willkommen-auf-...n-hotel-jested - wobei der Anstieg mit 12.8 Kilometern Länge leichter zu bewältigen war als der Abstieg. Man hatte herrliche Rundblicke aber nur spärlich geöffnete Hütten auf der Strecke. Das Rathaus von Liberec (Reichenberg) bot eine weitere Überraschung. Aber das wirst Du sicher alles kennen.

Alles Gute weiterhin für Dich.

*"Die besten Ärzte der Welt sind Dr. Diät, Dr. Ruhe und Dr. Fröhlich"
*(Jonathan Swift)

----------


## SCHMADDING

Der Gottesdienst im Kölner Dom ist zu Ende die Kirche leer und der Priester räumt den Altar auf.
Da kommt eine hochgewachsene, schlanke Blondine in einem Leopardenmantel auf Highheels in die Kirche und geht schnurstracks auf den Altar zu. Vorne angekommen, öffnet sie den Mantel und gibt den Blick auf ihren makellosen unbekleideten Körper frei.
Der Priester fängt an zu schwitzen, dreht sich zum Kreuz und fragt den da oben Hängenden: Jesus, was soll ich machen
Jesus antwortet Zieh mir mal die Nägel raus, das ist Chefsache

----------


## SCHMADDING

Was macht eigentlich die Motorelektronik so den ganzen Tag?
  Fernbedienung an Zentralverriegelung: "AUFMACHEN!"

  Zentralverriegelung an Blinker: "Ich mach auf, Blinker, tut mal kurz was!"

  Schlüssel an Wegfahrsperre: "Hallöle, na wie läufts?"

  Wegfahrsperre an Schlüssel: "Ach ja, läuft ganz gut. Hier, dein neuer Code für morgen."

  Wegfahrsperre an Anlasser und Motorsteuerung: "He Jungs, aufwachen, es gibt Arbeit!"

  Anlasser: "Da muss ich erstmal bei Batterie nachfragen. He Batterie, schieb mal 70 Ampere rüber!"

  Batterie: "Hab nur noch 40, der Hirni hat gestern wieder das Licht brennen lassen und der Warnsummer war wieder eingepennt. Wart ma, ich schieb dir ma die 40 Ampere!"

  Anlasser: "Ich kann so nicht arbeiten, verdammter Saftladen hier!!!"

  Motorelektronik an Anlasser: "Nu zick hier nich rum, tu was!"

  Anlasser: "Ja schon gut. Einspritzdruckelektronik soll sich bereithalten!"

  Einspritzdruck: "Ich bin ready, warte nur auf dich".

  Anlasser: "*keuch schnauf würg*"

  Motorelektronik: "Motor läuft bis auf Zylinder 4, wasn da los???!!"

  Zylinder 4: "Hab heute keinen Bock, macht ma allene!"

  Motorelektronik an Zylinder 4: "Befehl: sofort zünden, sonst mach ich den ganzen Laden hier dicht und dann kommst du als erster raus. Protokoll ist schon in den Fehlerspeicher geschrieben"

  Zylinder 4: "Ok ok, bin ja schon bei der Arbeit..."

  Motorelektronik: "Na also. *Eintrag ins Protokoll: Zylinder 4, die faule Sau, hat heute schon wieder gestreikt*"

  Ölpumpe an alle: "Krieg ich auch mal was zu saufen hier???"

  Kupplung an alle: "Zur Info, es geht los, für genauere Angaben bitte Tacho fragen"

  Motorelektronik an Tacho: "He was geht ab?"

  Tacho an Motorelektronik: "Unterhalte mich gerade mit ESP über weiteres Vorgehen"

  Ölpumpe an alle: "Hallo!!! Ich sitz auf dem Trockenen!!!"

  Drehzahlbegrenzer an alle: "ALAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARM!!!!!!!"

  Motorelektronik an Tacho: "Dass der Begrenzer immer so einen Radau machen muss..."

  Zylinder 4 an Motorelektronik: "Ja und ihr wundert euch, wenn ich mal keinen Bock habe im kalten Zustand Schwerstarbeit zu leisten - ich verabschiede mich, kommt noch wer mit?"

  Ventile an Zylinder 4: "Jo, wir sind dabei!!"

  Motorelektronik an alle: "Schalte Notlaufprogramm ein, bitte alles nur noch auf halber Leistung arbeiten!"

  Blinker: "Wir auch?"

  Motorenelektronik: "Ne, ihr könnt nachher ein paar Stunden arbeiten"

  Hinterachse: "Ich klink mich auch aus, ciao!"

  Motorelektronik: "He, wer hat gesagt, dass du gehen kannst?"

  Hinterachse: "War ja die letzten drei Monate auch nicht da, also spielts eh keine Rolle, ESP macht das schon."

  ESP: "Bin ich jetzt für jeden ******* zuständig??"

  alle: "JA!!"

  ESP: "Macht doch was ihr wollt, ich tu hier ab sofort nix mehr!"

  Motorelektronik: "Wie im Kindergarten hier. Wenn nicht sofort Ruhe herrscht, dreh ich euch allen den Saft ab!!"

  Einspritzelektronik: "Traust dich eh nicht!"

  ABS: "He, ich hätt' was zu tun, soll ich?"

  Motorelektronik: "Halt dich da raus!"

  ABS: "Na dann eben nicht. Airbags, haltet euch bereit, Gurtstraffer ebenfalls"

  Airbags: "We are ready for take-off!"

  Motorelektronik: "hä???"

  Airbags: "3...2...1...ignition!!"

  paar Sekunden später:

  ESP: "Nänänänänä!! Da seht ihr, was ihr davon habt - ohne mich seid ihr verloren!!!!"

  Motorelektronik: "Halt den Rand, du bemerkst ja nichtmal, wenn Kollege Hinterachse auf der faulen Haut liegt!"

  ESP: "Das musst du mir sagen. Du würdest nicht mal was merken, wenn alle Räder in der Luft hängen!"

  Drehzahlbegrenzer: ""ALAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARM!!!"

  Motorelektronik: "Schon gut, der Wagen ist eh hin."

  Wegfahrsperre an Schlüssel: "Den Code für morgen kannste wegschmeissen."

  Batterie an alle: "Mir reichts, ich knips jetzt alles aus!"

----------

